# Inhalt von Suns Paketen oder Klassen anzeigen lassen



## Semox (28. Jan 2010)

Hallo 

Ich wollte gern wissen, ob jemand weiß, wie ich das anstellen muß, damit ich in Eclipse den Inhalt beliebiger Klassen aus Suns Java anzeigen lassen kann. Als Beispiel wäre da, wenn ich auf eine Klasse wie AbstractAction im Hierarchy Fenster doppelklicke, dann wurde in Vista der Quelltext angezeigt. 

Leider ist das unter Kubuntu nicht der Fall und ich sehe nur was Ihr sehen würdet, wenn Ihr Euch einmal den Screenshot ansehen könntet.

Was muß ich tun, damit die Inhaltsansicht von Sun Klassen unter Kubuntu genauso wie unter Vista funktioniert? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Danke Euch!

Viele Grüße,
Semo


----------



## Firestorm87 (28. Jan 2010)

.class-Dateien lassen sich normalerweise nicht ohne einen speziellen decompiler anzeigen.

Hierfür wiederrum gibt es diverse lösungen, Ich überleg gerade, wie das PlugIn heißt, welches Ich zuhause sehr zufrieden benutze....

/EDIT: Ich glaube es ist diese hier: http://jadclipse.sourceforge.net/


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2010)

Beim JDK kommt die Datei src.zip mit, diese enthält die Quellen.


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2010)

In Ubuntu Karmic liegt das ausgewählt JDK mit [c]update-alternatives[/c] unter [c]/etc/alternatives/java_sdk[/c]. Klick auf "Attach Source" und wähle aus: [c]/etc/alternatives/java_sdk/src.zip[/c].

Geht das? Wenn nicht: Hast Du überhaupt ein java-dev Paket installiert oder nur java?

Ebenius


----------



## Semox (28. Jan 2010)

Danke Euch allen.

Ich habe mal das Dateisystem ab root durchsucht, aber leider ist es nicht dabei.

@Ebenius

So wie es aussieht nicht, denn ich nahm an, daß es automatisch irgendwo bei der Installation des JDK mit abgelegt wird. Anscheinend ist das nicht der Fall. Ich konnte die src.zip nicht finden, noch war in den anderen genannten Stellen etwas davon zu finden. Unter /etc gibt es zwei Verzeichnisse einmal java-6-openjdk und java-6-sun. In beiden Verzeichnissen gibt es auch keine Source. Zudem sind die Inhalte der beiden Verzeichnisse fast identisch.

Kann man die src.zip irgendwo gesondert laden und am wichtigsten einfach attachen? Oder muß das bei einer Installation speziell irgendwie geartet registriert werden?

Viele Grüße,
Semo


----------



## Ebenius (28. Jan 2010)

Hm, am besten holst Du Dir einfach ein JDK von java.sun.com (binary-installer) und installierst es nach /opt/java. Und dann nimmst Du zum entwickeln das. :-(

Ebenius


----------



## Der Müde Joe (30. Jan 2010)

>Kann man die src.zip irgendwo gesondert laden und am wichtigsten einfach attachen

apt-get install sun-java6-source


----------



## Semox (30. Jan 2010)

Ich probiere das gleich mal aus =)

@müder Joe

Haargenau die benötigte Lösung. Klappt 1A!

Besten Dank an Euch alle :applaus:

Viele Grüße,
Semo


----------

